# تعليم برنامج تصميم الطرق لاند ديسكتوب صوت وصورة



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*تصميم الطرق* و تعليم برنامج تصميم الطرق​ 
هديه لجميع مهندسى الطرق دروس لتعليم برنامج التصميم الاول فى الطرق
Land Desktop Development​ 
حمل تعليم برنامج تصميم الطرق


Download


​


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن النا (26 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
فتح الرابط ولكن لم اجد زر للتحميل البرنامج ارجو وضع الرابط مرة اخرى او حل المشكلة لدي
وجزاك الله الف خيرا
لاني من زماااااااان وانا بدور على البرنامج الخاص بالطرق


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

the link is good, you just click in the link here to download the file


----------



## ahmed_567 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك بشده يا اخى وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم ليش الرابط مايفتح


----------



## onizuka (27 ديسمبر 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## yhosain (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل ..وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## ahmed_567 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يجعله فى يمزان حسانتك


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## رضا المرسى على (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## onizuka (30 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## onizuka (4 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## ابوهمدان (4 يناير 2012)

مشكور على الجهود


----------



## كمال المجالي (4 يناير 2012)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## onizuka (6 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (6 يناير 2012)

اخى الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## onizuka (7 يناير 2012)

its good, just click in here


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (7 يناير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل .بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (7 يناير 2012)

اولا - اشكر العضو الذى اعاد رفع الملفات من جديد
ثانيا - انا صاحب الشرح الاصلى وبالمناسبة الطريق الذى تم الشرح عليه هو طريق جعرانة القوبعية بمكة المكرمة حيث قمنا بعمل تعديل للمنحنيات الراسية والافقية فى الطريق فى عام 1428 وهو طريق معروف لجميع العاملين بقطاع الطرق هنا حيث تقع عليه معظم الخلاطات والكسارات
ثالثا - لما وضعت الرابط فى اول مرة كان رابط مباشر على الميديا فاير فى مشاركتى http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=90533
وليس فى رابط مشفر كما فعلت انت لذلك اضع الرابط بتاعك ولكن بدون تشفير ليستفيد باقى الاعضاء وبدون اذنك طبعا لانه معروف الهدف من الروابط المشفرة ولله الحمد انا صاحب العمل الاصلى لم اطلب عليه شئ منذ وضعته


https://rapidshare.com/#!download|66tl|134614574|SAMEH_LAND.zip|32053 


للتاكد من صحة كلامى اذهب الى مشاركتى وفى الصفحة رقم 2 يمكنك تحميل نفس الملف من الرابط فى الرد رقم 12 باهداء للمهندس محمد فتحى https://rs66tl3.rapidshare.com/#!download|66tl4|134614574|SAMEH_LAND.zip|32053|R~0|0|0

رابعا - هذه الدروس هى تعتبر مقدمة بسيطة عن البرنامج و التى لم اقدم فيها الكثير ولكن كانت ردا على ان اللاند لا يتعامل مع الميزان ولكن فقط التوتال من تمده بالبيانات لذلك لم استكمل الشرح حيث قدم الكثير من الاعضاء شروحات مميزة فى استخدامات البرنامج مع التوتال

*اخيرا - ارجو منك ومن كل من استفاد استفادة بسيطة من هذه الدروس ان تدعوا لمصر بالخير والتقدم فى طريق التنمية الحقيقية*


----------



## onizuka (9 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (9 يناير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## onizuka (10 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## onizuka (11 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (12 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## yafea star (12 يناير 2012)

بس الرابط ما يعمل اخي الكريم يا ريت تعيد تنزيله وشكرا


----------



## onizuka (13 يناير 2012)

did you click in here


----------



## onizuka (15 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (16 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (17 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (18 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## fhamm (18 يناير 2012)

*اخي الكريم الرابط لايفتح*​


----------



## onizuka (19 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## اياد بكر (19 يناير 2012)

كيف اقوم بتحميله ؟


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (19 يناير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## onizuka (20 يناير 2012)

its good just click in here


----------



## حماده النجم (21 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## onizuka (22 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## onizuka (23 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (24 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## حماده النجم (24 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## وجدى مصطفى محمد (24 يناير 2012)

it dose not work any way thanks


----------



## onizuka (25 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (26 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## mamathashem (26 يناير 2012)

شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## onizuka (26 يناير 2012)

<welcome


----------



## onizuka (27 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم ....


----------



## onizuka (28 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## aree_79 (28 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خيرا


----------



## onizuka (29 يناير 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## onizuka (30 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم .......*


----------



## onizuka (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (5 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (6 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (7 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## ماجدامام (6 مارس 2012)

نرجو من الاخوة من لديه خبرة فى تسطيب الملف المقسم الى اجزاء كيف يتم تسطيبه او طريقة دمجهم فى ملف واحد لان فى كل ملف من الملفات به اكثر من ملف تسطيب (Application) نرجو الافاده


----------



## kazali016 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ali fikry (9 مارس 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*​


----------

